# WICHTIG ! Normales Bild in Vektorgrafik konvertieren



## SteffenBL (2. September 2005)

*hi,
ich hab ein problem und bin anfänger in der grafikbearbeitung...
ich soll ein werbelogo in der größe 117x 60 für einen banner erstellen, hab dazu folgende programme:
photoshop 6.0, fireworks MX und illustrator CS.
mein problem, ich hab das logo, welches in das fenster soll, nur als normales BMP vorliegen, jedoch wenn ich es in photoshop oder fireworks verkleinere ist das bild zu pixelig und es sieht ... aus 
wie kann ich erin x-beliebeiges Bild in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln, sodass sie beim verkleinern nicht an qualität verliert?
mfg
steffen*


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. September 2005)

... mit Pfaden nachzeichnen und als *.eps-Datei abspeichern. Das kannst du entweder gleich in Illustrator machen oder in Photoshop nachzeichnen und als *.ai-Datei exportieren. Diese kannst du dann in Illustrator laden und weiter verarbeiten.

Vielleicht schaust du dich optional nochmal hier im Forum um ("Suchen & Finden") - das Thema dürfte bekannt sein.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. September 2005)

SteffenBL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *
> mein problem, ich hab das logo, welches in das fenster soll, nur als normales BMP vorliegen, jedoch wenn ich es in photoshop oder fireworks verkleinere ist das bild zu pixelig und es sieht ... aus
> wie kann ich erin x-beliebeiges Bild in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln, sodass sie beim verkleinern nicht an qualität verliert?*



Beim verkleinern eines Bildes als sw-bitmap wird das bild sehr .. unschön, ja. Wenn Du Photoshop angibst das Bild in den RGB-Farbraum zu wechseln, wird das Bild beim verkleinern nicht mehr so häßlich (da antialiasing in kraft tritt).
Für linux gibt es mehrere sehr gute kostenlose Programme zum umwandeln von Bildern in Vektorgrafiken, für Windows sind mir leider nur kostenpflichtige Programme bekannt (Streamline & Co.)


----------



## changnam (3. September 2005)

Vielleicht kennst Du jemanden der Illustrator CS2 hat. Damit kannst Du es mit einem Klick umwandeln. Klappt mit den meisten Sachen erstaunlich gut.
 Wenn nicht, dann schicks mir mal.

 changnam


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. September 2005)

Geht auch mit Freehand und das schon seit Version 8 oder 9.

Gruß


----------



## rundes kipfal (3. September 2005)

Wie schon gesagt, in den RGB-Farbraum wechseln und das Bild bleibt auch beim verkleinern einwandfrei.

 Illustrator CS konnte es auch schon und bestimmt die Versionen davor auch, die kannte ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. September 2005)

Die vor CS kann es nicht!


----------

